# Little Bay de Noc



## FrankaB

Booked my trip. I'll be up there this Saturday and I'm staying for a week.


----------



## triplelunger

Can anyone help me with a bait/presentation for catching some whitefish on the bay? I'm hoping to get some during the day on my trip there this weekend. 

Thanks.


----------



## uptracker

triplelunger said:


> Can anyone help me with a bait/presentation for catching some whitefish on the bay? I'm hoping to get some during the day on my trip there this weekend.
> 
> Thanks.


Run a 1/4 oz. egg sinker on your mainline, a bead and tie to a swivel or use a tiny split shot as a "stop". Run a leader from your swivel to a small hook and add a small minnow. Lay it on the bottom and tightened up the line.

Or just run a teardrop with a wiggler, waxie or a couple of spike.

You may have to adjust this a bit in current. Keep it all very close to bottom.


----------



## triplelunger

Thanks for the whitefish tip.
I hope I don't do too well on the whitefish, or I may not focus on walleyes!


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY

The bite has been good for me the last few nights - just wish I could say the same thing about the hooking and landing!

I've been out the last three evenings, fishing with everyone else in the "community meat hole" off the Gladstone harbor. The fishing has been slow until about 6 pm, then marking fish pretty steady for 30 to 45 minutes. With it getting dark later, there's just enough time to get out after work to hit the prime sunset bite. I've been driving the truck on at the Gladstone yacht club access. Shore is looking pretty sloppy, but it's better than it looks. There's 13 inches of good ice, about as far south as the Terrace.

Tuesday night I landed three fish. Two were just short, and one was 19 inches. Got the legal fish on a #2 Shiver Minnow in the Bait Shop Guy Special pattern, (our exclusive color.) The other two were on #9 Glow Hot Perch and #7 Glow Green Tiger Raps. Lost one other legal fish and missed 4 or 5 other bites.

Wednesday night I landed two 18 to 19 inch fish, lost 4 more, and missed another 5 or 6 bites! Landed the two on a #3 Glow Tiger Shiver Minnow. The #9 Glow Hot Perch Rap took a lot of hits, but again, had a heck of a time hooking up!

Thursday night I landed three walleyes. Two eaters, and one short fish. Lost two more, including one about 20 inches right at the hole. First time I've lost a fish on a Shiver Minnow because the back hook snagged on the ice. Missed another 3 or 4 hits as well. Everything was on the #3 Glow Tiger Shiver Minnow tonight. Jigging pretty aggressive, a lot of the fish are shooting past the bait. Slow down, and they seem to lose interest. No action on tip-ups the last couple times I used them out there.

Couple pics from the last few nights. Nothing mind blowing, but it's good enough to keep me happy.


----------



## uptracker

Thanks for the report. I'll be back two Monday's from now. Keep me posted.

I forgot to tell you that one of my fish on the last trip was hooked on the back hook of a #2 BSGS Shiver. First time I've landed one hooked on a back hook.

How is it fishing with a 1 oz. #3 Shiver? I'm anxious to try one. I've got a new Throne Bros Walleye Sweet Heart MH rod too!!!!!!

Any big fish coming off the narrows?


----------



## MUFF

Thats what i like to see. I hope they keep heating up, will be up there next week. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY

> How is it fishing with a 1 oz. #3 Shiver? I'm anxious to try one.


I can't say it's any different than working a #9 Jigging Rap - other than you only have to "charge it up" once or twice an evening, as opposed to every few minutes with a Rap.


----------



## uptracker

THE BAIT SHOP GUY said:


> I can't say it's any different than working a #9 Jigging Rap - other than you only have to "charge it up" once or twice an evening, as opposed to every few minutes with a Rap.


K....keep a #3 BSGS for me!!!!! Thanks for the info....


----------



## Mr hardwater

Fished off Gladstone harbor, 3rd reef and center reef. landed 6 ,missed 2 lost one at the hole. marked fish everywhere just couldn't get them to bite.

Of the 6 landed 4 were keepers 16", 18", 19", 24" all the keepers were caught off Gladstone harbor. the biggest on a tip up and 6" sucker. the rest on pech Shiver Minow.

Being my first trip to LBDN my expectations were not real high.and given the lack of ice in the southern lower, I was thrilled to just be fishing.


----------



## uptracker

How's the ice holding up? I hear there has been some mishaps. I'm guessing it's gonna keep me in the Upper Bay now. Keep us posted as to what this incoming storm front is doing.

Looks like rain next Wed and Thurs...hope it holds up.


----------



## EXITPUPIL

Out of curiosity, I thought they used to close the season for walleye on LBDN on the last sat of Feb? Am i mistaken?


----------



## uptracker

EXITPUPIL said:


> Out of curiosity, I thought they used to close the season for walleye on LBDN on the last sat of Feb? Am i mistaken?


They used to, N. of the Gladstone Harbor. The 23" limit is gonna be coming back May 15th too.


----------



## EXITPUPIL

Thank you for the information!


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY

Finally got dug out from the storm, and had a little time to fish this evening. I measured about 7 inches of snow in my yard in Escanaba. About the same in Gladstone. Took the truck out from the Gladstone yacht club tonight. Another fisherman told me that he was able to take his truck off of the east side of the parking lot today. Somebody was nice enough to put a couple markers where he had driven off at, (should go without saying, "If you see the markers, don't park right in front of them.") The shoreline had some slush, but other than that, it was almost easier getting on and off there, than the usual spot on the south side of the parking lot before the snow! I don't know if it had really settled already, but I only measured 4 inches of snow on the ice, south of Gladstone. Absolutely no problem with the truck. Guys on quads didn't appear to have any issues, either. When I drilled my holes, there was a lot of water welling up. Eventually, you will end up sitting in about an inch of water.

I didn't mark many fish tonight, only 8 or 9, but they were fairly active. I ended up landing 3 nice eaters - a 16 inch and a couple 20's. All three were on the #9 Glow Hot Perch Jigging Rap.


----------



## uptracker

Nice, makes me feel better. Others make it sound a lot worse.


----------



## buckslayerII

Can anyone comment on current ice conditions? Any idea what it will be like come this weekend? Wondering if it's worth the drive over.....


----------



## uptracker

The Upper Bay has over 16" of ice, but the snow is getting sloppy. There's not many people out there either. Most shacks have been pulled off. I'm thinking they're didn't like the idea of rain in the forecast. There's still guys going off the Yahct Club too. There's some slush there though. Skip the Days River access, there's a crack about 300-400 yards out that you can't cross with a quad, doubt you could with a sled either.


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY

I took my truck off the Gladstone harbor last night. Where I had 6 inches of snow a few days ago, I now had only 3. I also only measured 10 inches of ice where I set up! I don't know if it was due to the current or what? A buddy of mine was fishing 100 yards away, and he still had 13 inches. For the most part it wasn't too bad driving out, but I did find a couple deeper slush holes, and some really bad frozen ruts. It was a little too rough going for my beat up old Ford. At this point I think I'm pretty much done taking my truck out onto the ice this season. I'll give the warm weather a few more days to knock down the snow, then I'll just walk out. The guys on quads and sleds seemed to be getting around OK.

I only marked 7 or 8 fish that trip, and only iced one undersized fish. I've done pretty well there the last few years at the end of season. I'm not about to give up on it just yet.


----------



## buckslayerII

This would be my first trip ever to fish the Bay De Noc area. Any suggetions on where to try? Would it be worth the effort, or just a slushfest with a slow bite? I can stay here at do that:sad:


----------

